# Ipad reboot Probleme



## chocooo (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ipad jailbreaker sous iOS 4.2.1. j'ai voulu le restaurer mais il est rester bloquer sur la pomme apple. j'ai ensuite essayer de le rebooter avec redsn0w mais l'ipad reste bloqué sur l'image de l'ananas et fini par se reteindre. Je n'arrive pas non plus a le restaurer via mon mac car mon ipad n'est pas afficher dessus .
Existe t- il un autre programme avec lequel je pourrai redémarrer ou restaurer mon ipad.


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## badboy71 (13 Avril 2011)

quand ton iPad est bloquer sur la pomme, essaye le logiciel recboot, et clique sur exit recovery


----------

